# Circle me Bert says F this!



## dosch (May 20, 2003)




----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

:laugh:


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

well we're live oops:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I was watching that game when he said it!


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

too good

nice find Dosch :beer:


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

:rollin:


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

The one of the 3 games i miss all year and it had to be that one!!!


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Just another reason to tune out the Twins after they gave a Billionarie a 1/4 Billion $ in corporate welfare.  :******:

That Blylevin is an idiot, and he attacked the duck hunters a few weeks back too. Went on a tirade about the hunters shooting poor defensless ducks. :roll: :******: Any one a link to that tirade?

Fire the guy. :bop:


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Unreal, how unprofessional of him. Even if he thought it was being taped. Is the duck story true, if he sad that I have really lost faith in him!?


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

He is suspended an additional 3 games

http://www.startribune.com/509/story/660271.html


----------



## roostman (Jan 20, 2006)

Give up on the Twins and fire Bert? what are you guys nuts? the guy made a mistake and was suspended for some games, isn't that enough? Bert is good for the Twins, he knows the game and he has a great since of humor, was he wrong, you bet he was, did he pay the price? I am not the one to make that call, and neither are any of you!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Everything roostman said and then some.

And talk about DOUBLE JEOPARDY. He gets suspended TWICE (the second time for LONGER?!) for the same offense? Phbpt. I'm throwing the BS flag on that. Bert IS good for the Twins and good for broadcasting.


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

If the F-bomb comes out of his mouth that easy in that kind of a setting...even though the mike was suppose to be off....his image went in the tank. His real mouth surfaced. I USED to love listening to him and Dick. I will continue to watch and listen to the Twins but when he talks about kids at the ball park etc., I will have a different feeling.

Yes, he has done great for the Twins, but a person in his postion IS held at a higher standing. He failed.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

I don't know if i agree with you ref about real character. I know perfectly good people that have let a word slip in a situation that they shouldn't have. I personally have it, not on TV but on a radio interview after a tough loss of a baseball game. I know it not on the same scale as what Burt did, but I think it in no way reflects Burt's character as an annoucer or a person. I think he is a good annoucer and deserves the forgive and forget approach.

But i could be wrong don't know the guy that well :beer:


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

delete


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

Norm70,

Here is where you and I respectfully disagree. In my opinion, this is where we in this country also fail by not holding people accountable. He needed to be suspended AND fined, not just a slap on the wrist. It has been proven in our courts with repeat offenders.

It didn't sound like he said it in anger or frustration. It was said in a PREGAME. If Bert said this in just a pregame, that tells me that he says it more often than you or I think he does.

I will not hold this against him forever, but this impression will not go away for awhile.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

I agree with you that people in this country do need to be held accountable for their actions. I have been trying to instill this in children for years in my teaching and coaching. I think if you believe it would extend beyond this broadcast and set a lower standard in broadcasting, then i agree 100% with what you are saying. I believe it is a one time mistake that won't happen again and will not extend beyond the viewers of the game. :beer:


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Ref

I say it often if the mood is right. But not broadcasting to the public.

Let him off the hook as it was a mistake. When I was young I was in broadcasting and did the same on the radio..... I accidently had dead air and exclaimed Oh, "frick" when I should have been segueing commercials, Oops !!! After that I was well aware of my surroundings and to never let it happen again. I think it is all part of being in your comfort zone.
Spank his hand, I have a strong gut feeling with the embarassment, it will never happen again.


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

After watching that clip, Bert said it with ease. He may be smart enough to not say it again on the air, but when saying it with ease, it says mountains about his character. I'm not saying that Bert, as a whole is a bad guy. He has been great to listen too ...until now. Yes, I do not have any respect for anyone who uses the F-bomb with ease. The big picture here and THE REAL PROBLEM is that we are accepting this language as common and okay. Our society is imploding. Look at the pedistal that Clinton is put on by MANY people with the sociatal(sp) tragdeties(sp) that he committed. We have too many people in America saying that somebody is okay if he/she does one thing good but other things bad.

Our society MUST have some standards. And we all have to hold eachother to those standards or we will slowly rot.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Wow, you guys are in that much of an uproar over a word! :eyeroll:

There is alot worse on TV than words. I have used about every word known to mankind and probably some that I just made up. I don't believe that a simple cuss word is cause for capital punishment.

The guy apologized, served his suspension, I don't believe he deserved three more games suspended!


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

I'm not after his hide. I simply refuse to say it's okay that his true character came to the front. Forgive and forget....I will forgive but I won't forget. If a person compromises his/her character, they are not much of a person. Your charcter is something that you and only you can control.

End of discussion.


----------



## Troller1 (Oct 15, 2004)

Ref,
I believe if you were in an Milwaukee Best commercial, a large beer can would fall on your head!! J/K :beer:


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

You know what pizzes me off? Nobody has said a damned thing about his tiraid of dissing the waterfowl hunters from several weeks ago. He went on and on about us. Here this is a hunting site, and not one other person has said a thing. That is :bs: I would have thought that would have POd the members a lot more than his f word would have.

When we allow uninformed idiots like Bert dis us, the non hunters start to take that same view of us hunters too.

Screw Bert, I'm done with him. :sniper:


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

Last spring I took my two boys to the pre-season twins rally here in town and he was the MC for the evening he used profanity several times and made a lot of sexist remarks and yes this was supposed to be a family event so much so that the first 100 kids got a free autographed baseball and collector cards. He was also drinking on stage and made several references to consuming large amounts of alcohol by both himself and other players that were either on the team at the time or past players. That evening I lost all respect not only for him but also for the team for having someone like him representing them!! My twelve year old did not want to go back again to the event because he was so turned off by what he experienced, Thank God that the two year old did not seem to comprehend what was being said!! All i can say is that even though I was not and will not ever be a fan of the twins, they lost another fan that night because the 12 year old who used to worship the twins won't even watch them anymore.


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

Go Twins and go Bert! Nobodys perfect. His random rambling is what should be expected. He has done it ever since he and Dick have been doing the games. Some of it is funny, some is just stupid.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Actually H20fowler i did say something about it when you brought the thread up. I said it didn't really bother me a whole lot becasue I believe people from north dakota and minnesota will not take what Burt says to heart.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Yeah I had the game on in the garage and thought I was hearing things until Anthony Lapanta says "You know we're on don't you?" :lol: Come on, give the guy a break, he's a former ball player not the Pope. How do you know some of the most respected professional broadcasters, news anchors, etc. don't have a potty mouth from time to time but is just covered up behind the scenes? I think the fans like him and will stand behind him. "F*#%@*&% circle me Bert!" :lol:


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

After a 5 game suspension and a possible 6 figure fine....I'm glad somebody else is trying to hold people in his position to some standards.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Yeah what a tragedy, :roll: too bad he didn't get caught with cocaine in the booth he would have gotten off easier. Society forgave little Ralphy when he dropped a hubcap full of lugnuts and the "oh fudge" except he didn't say fudge word so I guess I can let it slide this once for a guy who helped bring home the World Series in "87"

ps, I'd stay away from the movie "A Christmas Story" full of lots of profanity. :wink:


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

Good advice :wink:


----------

